# What color do you paint purity seals?



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dear Heretics, just wondering what color do you paint space marine purity seals? Personally I am painting mine the standard red for seals on marine armour, but I was lookiing for ideas for other colors for weapons,vehicles, engines etc.Do any of you theme your puity seals or use different colors to represent rank or role in your force, your thoughts please and as always thanks in advance Old man!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I personally always liked red and off white. After all they are supposed to look like old wax seals that were used to adorn official and theocratic documents. So it makes sense that they would always be thos color regardless of what materials they are really made of.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in'th day, I used to paint the seals themselves a variety of colours such as red, purple etc to represent different awards/oaths.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Since I play Blood Angels I tend to paint them purple. Red on red is...well, that's happening enough already in my army :grin:

EDIT: For sure the paper is always Dheneb Stone, or whatever passes for it now. Bonus points if you get a paintbrush pen and put little squiggly lines on it...extra if you do it with a real paintbrush.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

As above, I usually go with red, unless it's put on something already red. Then, I usually go with a pinkish-purple. But the paper is always the off-white.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Green on my blood angels, red on my dc.


----------

